Ask HN: Is how to build the future canceled? - Ritjert
======
PrakashBhatta
YCs MOOC will start on early April as per samas Q&A on Whale

------
icpmacdo
Is this the YC MOOC? I have not heard anything about it being canceled but if
its still going I would love to know when its coming out.

~~~
adenadel
How to build the future was the interview series with people like Elon Musk,
Jessica Livingston, Mark Zuckerberg, and Sam Altman.

[https://www.ycombinator.com/future/](https://www.ycombinator.com/future/)

You're thinking of the "How to Start a Startup" class. I haven't heard about
that in awhile either.

